# How do you record spitfire/cinebrass/kontrol sound libraries?



## zepking (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm confused. I understand what DAWS are, but these really high end sound libraries like spitfire, cinebrass....they require their own player to make them work?
If so, that's fine, but how do you record them in multi track Daws? Can you load them in normal Daws like presonus studio one? Or do they require a different program?
I have a Roland fp10 I wanna hook up to my computer and start recording with these high quality sample libraries.


----------



## demattia (Jan 11, 2022)

You can use the DAW of your choice, such as Studio One. I don't know of any high end sound library that doesn't come with everything that's required to make them work in a DAW.

Older Spitfire libraries use Kontakt and comes with Kontakt Player, and newer ones use their own plugin.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

The “player” typically is a sampler plugin that can be loaded in any MIDI track of any DAW. The DAW is the “tape recorder” and the “player” is nothing but a (virtual) instrument that can be played with any MIDI controller, including your Roland.

Popular sampler players are Kontakt, Kontakt Player, Spitfire uses its own player for some of its sample libraries, Orchestral Tools uses it own player called SINE, and 8Dio have just launched Soundpaint. In essence they’re all just samplers.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jan 11, 2022)

demattia said:


> I don't know of any high end sound library that doesn't come with everything that's required to make them work in a DAW.


Technically all libraries that require the full version of Kontakt don't come with everything you need to make them work in a DAW.

@zepking If you want to make orchestral music on your computer you need a DAW and sample libraries. These libraries have to be loaded in a software plugin that you use within your DAW. Many of these plugins are free, some of them are not. Probably the most used one is "Kontakt", of which there is a free version (called "Kontakt Player") and a paid full version (called "Kontakt" or "Kontakt full").

If/when you have both the library and the required plugin you load that plugin into your DAW (like @doctoremmet explained) and then load the library within that plugin.


----------



## zepking (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you all for the info!
Is there a DAW you think is best for this? Orchestral arrangements? Running windows 10, plenty of horse power, focusrite 2i2


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Technically all libraries that require the full version of Kontakt don't come with everything you need to make them work in a DAW.


How would they not work?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 11, 2022)

zepking said:


> Thank you all for the info!
> Is there a DAW you think is best for this? Orchestral arrangements? Running windows 10, plenty of horse power, focusrite 2i2


Just about any modern DAW is fully capable. Personally, I recommend checking out Cubase (you could start with Cubase Artist) or Cakewalk (which is free). Lots of choices out there!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> How would they not work?


If you don't have a license for the full version of Kontakt and you want to use a library that requires the full version you can only use it for 15 minutes, and after that... actually I'm not sure what happens then because I have never tried that.
But generally speaking you can't use libraries that are not licensed for Kontakt Player with the free version, so you have to buy an additional piece of software in order to use them.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 11, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> If you don't have a license for the full version of Kontakt and you want to use a library that requires the full version you can only use it for 15 minutes, and after that... actually I'm not sure what happens then because I never tried that.
> But generally speaking you can't use libraries that are not licensed for Kontakt Player with the free version, so you have to buy an additional piece of software in order to use them.


Ah yes, exactly. Full version is always a wise investment.


----------



## Snarf (Jan 11, 2022)

zepking said:


> Can you load them in normal Daws like presonus studio one?


Studio One - just like any other modern DAW - will work absolutely fine with sample libraries, e.g. from Spitfire, Cinesamples that run inside Kontakt. I use it everyday


----------

